# Perdido River Bullcrap



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Had one of those days today. Launched my boat, my cranking battery didn't start, crap. Wind blowing 100 mph. Used my trolling motor battery to run up and fish some sloughs north of Rubys. Trying for crappie and all we got was crap. From 8 am to 2 pm, we got like 4 bites combined. We did lose one in a tree limb that looked like a real big white panfish. Missed all our fish, 0 total fish. Ran down to try and fish around Seminole Landing...screw that and the wind with like 2 ft waves down the midle of Perdido. Went to the house empty handed. I'm going to start listening to that little voice inside my head that tells me it's not going to be good. You got that voice? The one that tells you you're too good to not catch any? Cmon man, you will get one fish somewhere...yeah right. I'm selling my boat.....


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

That's Fishing! Thanks for report


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Damn selling the boat lol! Don't give up that fast. Stop at Ruby's and have a few cold one's next time. Seen there was a big fire over in Seminole today.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Fish the conditions, follow the tides on perdido clear blue sky's just go home.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

If we quit & sold everything on a 1 bad day, There wouldnt be a boat on the water. :no: Of coarse there's work 2 morrow but they will wonder what happened to you. They'll be starving.:blink:


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

What kind and how much for a non-running boat??


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

*Fishing*

That's why they call it "fishing" and not "catching". I have had days like that and it makes me appreciate the good days that much better.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I HATE those days! The good thing is that you've paid some dues and will destroy them on the next go round


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> Fish the conditions, follow the tides on perdido clear blue sky's just go home.


Gotta go fishing when you get a chance man. Work, family, and coaching baseball....only going to be a few openings the next couple months


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

auguy7777 said:


> Gotta go fishing when you get a chance man. Work, family, and coaching baseball....only going to be a few openings the next couple months


Just a few more weeks bud and I guarantee you will catch some fish, Big ones...


----------

